# Cosina Cosinon-Z 35-70mm f/3.5-4.5 MC ... test pic



## BKSPicture

B&W is film (AGFA CINEREX X-ray film) Color a Canon 500D. 


*Aperture: *
f/3.5 to f/22
5 bladed aperure


*Closest Focus:* 
0.7m (2.5ft)


*Weight:*
327g


*Mount:*
Pentax K


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Cosina_Cosinon-Z_35-70mm_f3.5-4.5_MC.html[/URL]


----------

